# oh mom where art thou?



## thuruz

my mummy is missing, and the weird human that is always drinking this black smelly drink with my mum is feeding me and she is not giving me any candy!?! i want my mummy back... its been 24 hours and no mum :'( I miss my Mum... 

I'm soooo going to pee on her bed when she gets back home to me!


----------



## bunnyman666

Your mummers will return, and hopefully the weeeeerd human who drinks smelly black stuff will start giving you treats.

Dumpy drinks a smelly, yelliw thing that makes him even sillier than he is.

Love, 

Trix


----------



## thuruz

my mum came home last night, i was so happy!! and i made sure she would not leave me again, so I followed her everywhere!!! but i was a good bun. i did not pee on her bed!! i made a little poopy thou, on the couch.. just to let her now that this was not acceptable. 

But when she came home she smelled so bad! i sniffed all of her and she smelled like that boring creature I met once, that didn't want to play with me (I did bite it when is refused to play teeheeheehee). the creature with the short ears and long tail. eugh


----------

